# Portland Reign Blog



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

For those who may be interested, I have a Portland Reign blog. It also includes various other ABA tidbits. I have found it quite difficult to get ABA information when it comes to game scores and player stats. I just thought I'd share the link with you.

LINK to Reign Talk


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

bump

:grinning:


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Good bloq


----------

